
Ask HN: What interesting ways do you use IRC? - sadnet
My goal this year is to move to IRC for most things. I have a personal IRC server which I can log into from my various laptops, desktops, phones, tablets etc.<p>I&#x27;m in the process of building a few bots that do things for me, like, fetch rss, manage todo lists, summarizing websites.<p>Share some of your interesting ways that you use IRC?
======
huxflux
Still rules:
[http://www.grandis.nu/glftpd.old/](http://www.grandis.nu/glftpd.old/)

~~~
sadnet
Thanks, this is great!

------
AdeptExpression
I use it for help with programming.

